# Steam train in the Yorkshire Dales



## -Oy- (Aug 9, 2020)

We had a lovely day up around Ribblehead and Dent yesterday. My main target to photograph was the new "Staycation Express" which consists of two old heritage diesel locos - but people seem to like steam trains and there was one so here it is 

46100 "Royal Scot" crossing Dent Head viaduct.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 9, 2020)

Is this a world-calss photo, or is this a world-class photo!

WOW! I will be revisiting this photo again and again! Just crazy gorgeous!

I've seen some really extraordinary photos in my day, but this has to be the most beautiful one I've ever seen!

Please keep on posting your photos, -Oy-. 

This photo just made my day!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Is this a world-calss photo, or is this a world-class photo!
> 
> WOW! I will be revisiting this photo again and again! Just crazy gorgeous!
> 
> ...


I agree .. the rolling green land, the play of dark and light under the viaduct, and the old crumbled building on the hill, all make for a great photo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I agree .. the rolling green land, the play of dark and light under the viaduct, and the old crumbled building on the hill, all make for a great photo.


That's what I was thinking, the photo was timed perfectly (time of day).


----------



## bowmore (Aug 9, 2020)

As a train aficionado, I think that is beautifully composed picture. My all time favorite is the Jacobite steam train out of Fort William crossing the Glenfinnian Viaduct


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks all - shame there was no head of steam though. It was just costin g down hill at this point.



bowmore said:


> As a train aficionado, I think that is beautifully composed picture. My all time favorite is the Jacobite steam train out of Fort William crossing the Glenfinnian Viaduct



Here's a shot of mine I took there a few years back. Black 5 "Lancashire Fusilier" on the job!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 9, 2020)

OMG! These photos are so worthy of being in a high-end art gallery!

Just love them!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 10, 2021)

My wife and I love to go the preserved heritage railways. The nostalgia goes beyond the steam engines, all the memorabilia on the platforms and trackside add to the enjoyment of the day. 

A couple of years ago, we had gone to the coastal town of Torquay for a gala weekend, with a group of friends, at the end of February. The weekend was a ballroom dance, inspired affair, mixed with fun and party antics in the afternoons.

The poster in the foyer caught my eye, it advertised the opening for the season of the South Devon Railway. A couple of friends joined my wife and I and there we went. It was a fabulous few hours and one that we have many photos of, but my favourite has to be that of my wife and I. There's not many can say that Hercules photobombed their picture.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

Do you have a picture of Thomas the Tank Engine at Skipton? I've been there a few times but never taken a photo!


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 10, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Do you have a picture of Thomas the Tank Engine at Skipton? I've been there a few times but never taken a photo!



No - that'll be the Embsay Steam Railway and I've only been once. I have photos of Thomas on The East Lancs Railway I think


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 10, 2021)

When we had our Orient Express venture, we did a little research to find the right attire. I came across a painting of the era that we enjoy and that inspired us. A tailor in London made my "zoot" suit, my wife made her own dress. She reshaped her hat from an old trilby of mine.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 10, 2021)

When I was in Wales, I rode 8 of the 9  "Great Little Trains of Wales". The 9th was just too far away to make it worthwhile. I also rode the Isle of Wight Steam Railway and the Bodmin and Wenford Railway in Cornwall.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

-Oy- said:


>


Great...thank you!


----------

